# Gryffy and Shadow



## nikv (Mar 15, 2010)

Here is a photo that I managed to capture yesteday. It is Gryffindor on the left and Shadow on the right. This is one of the rare moments when the two of them aren't fighting over the sunny spot by the window. 







Shadow is one of those cats who always hides when company comes over, so it's nice to be able to get a photo of her. She's very camera shy.

Best Regards,
Nik


----------



## tocarmar (Mar 15, 2010)

Very pretty cats Nik!! I like cats!!   Some day I would like to have a few Savannah Cats (F1s). When full grown they get about 30 pounds.


----------



## Hera (Mar 15, 2010)

They may not be fighting, but Gryff is giving Shadow a stare down.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 15, 2010)

deff cat 'tude! I'm a cat person, I should get one.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Mar 15, 2010)

They do look like a pair of warring archetypes!


----------



## Shiva (Mar 15, 2010)

The one on the right reminds me of Grisou, a cat that died six years ago. Every time I came back from work, he would go berserk with hapiness and make such a raucous that my three other cats had to come and see what the heck it was all about. Thanks for reminding me of him.


----------



## etex (Mar 15, 2010)

Very cool cats! I love cats,too! They are so rightous in their attitude! Shadow doesn't appear bothered at all by Gryff's stare and trumps with her " Gryff,I am ignoring you, you commoner" look!
Shiva- I am sorry for your loss! It is always hard to lose a pet.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 15, 2010)

Gryffindor looks like it's about to pounce!


----------



## lindafrog (Mar 20, 2010)

They have the cattidue for sure. Love the lamp ,too.


----------

